# Wall Bracing Revisited



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

Need I say more?

How would you address this?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 3, 2018)

Some more on this one.  Maybe it's ok.......


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2018)

And the engineer says.....


----------



## TheCommish (Sep 4, 2018)

engineer designs  sheathing for ceiling with hold downs


----------



## RJJ (Sep 4, 2018)

No this is not ok! Portal framing is not done correctly. Can't see nail pattern on plywood or how it is fasten to the block. The guy picking his nose must be in charge!


----------



## JCraver (Sep 4, 2018)

Who put that cabinet smack in the middle of the driveway, and/or who picked that spot for the garage?  I'm much more worried about that than I am the framing.   

Some hurricane clips and a couple anchor bolts and that garage will stand there forever - much longer than it'll be before someone runs in to that cabinet.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2018)

LOL! That cabinet is just a temporary obstruction!


----------



## Keystone (Sep 5, 2018)

Can't tell you how often I run into this! The "A" typical engineer repair I receive, sheath interior portal wall.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 5, 2018)

But the portal framing starts at the foundation.


----------



## JCraver (Sep 5, 2018)

So maybe I'm missing something here and you all can educate me-

99.9% of buildings in my jurisdiction are built with this continuous sheathing method.  So according to (2015) R602.10.6.4, and the Table and Figure that go with it, all this guy needs to do is add clips at the trusses, header-to-jack stud straps, and anchor bolts at the sill plate, and then as long as he uses enough nails in the sheathing then it meets the code.  Is that not correct?


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 5, 2018)

Don't they use "Simpson"'s back there? Headers only toenailed?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 5, 2018)

It will be Just Fine


----------



## RJJ (Sep 6, 2018)

JCarver: yes that is correct. Also a few bollards to protect the cabinet.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 6, 2018)

mark handler said:


> View attachment 3024
> 
> It will be Just Fine



To be fair they hadn't finished sheeting it yet. lol


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2018)

It wont matter If not done correctly
Not framed correctly


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice photos MH, thanks


----------



## JBI (Sep 12, 2018)

Does not meet the prescriptive provisions of the IRC.
We can start with the header termination relative to the framing cavity... 
The prescriptive narrow panels require the header to continue to the last full height stud in order to lock the header to the framing cavity and add rigidity to the assembly. 
Beyond that would need close up shots of the remaining details of construction to determine whatever else fails to meet prescriptive compliance.
An RDP will need to provide alternatives in accordance with accepted engineering practice (probably a bit more than a few hurricane clips and ceiling sheathing...)


----------



## tmurray (Sep 12, 2018)

Interesting. This would be acceptable here, but we are in a low wind and earthquake zone.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes, and also in another country (smiling).


----------



## mark handler (Sep 13, 2018)

JBI said:


> Does not meet the prescriptive provisions of the IRC.
> We can start with the header termination relative to the framing cavity...
> The prescriptive narrow panels require the header to continue to the last full height stud in order to lock the header to the framing cavity and add rigidity to the assembly.
> Beyond that would need close up shots of the remaining details of construction to determine whatever else fails to meet prescriptive compliance.
> An RDP will need to provide alternatives in accordance with accepted engineering practice (probably a bit more than a few hurricane clips and ceiling sheathing...)


Header attachment, bearing.....


----------

